# Enclosures for juvenile and adult tortoises



## Jenwalker172 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey all I was just wondering what were some ideas or suggestions you have for juvenile to adult tortoises? If you have any pics that would be great.


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 28, 2011)

The tortoise table is 8 foot by 4 foot for my 3 Red Foots(all sub adults-largest 8 inches) and the tub is a stock tub from a farm supply made of plastic-for my new Hermanns babies. They will get a table one day but I think they have lots of room for now as they are tiny.(less than 2 inches)
My Bells are in a huge plastic box but will move into a new table when we have designed and made one-Winter project.
There seems to be endless ideas for enclosures-its fun to see what everyone chooses to use, make.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, I don't have time to post them all individually (I have literally thousands of photos) so here is the link to my photobucket, browse at your leisure.

This is the Outdoor Enclosures album - http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll63/kyryah/Tortoise and Turtle Enclosures - Outdoor/

This is one of my indoor racks -







And here is the main album. There are enclosure pics in the individual species folders as well. 

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll63/kyryah/


----------

